# Beval, Pessoa, Toulouse!



## andimes (Jul 3, 2018)

*Beval, Pessoa, Toulouse- Opinions needed!*

I'm looking to buy my first saddle and need some opinions/honest reviews from people who may have some experience with similar saddles/the brand. 

I'm looking for something that's 16-16.5" seat, but usually ride in a 17" so it's not the end of the world if it's a 17". Also looking to fit a lot of horses, so something that's adjustable would be perfect (MT Annice is) or at least interchangeable, medium, or medium wide. 

First up: Intrepid International









#2: Beval 









#3: M. Toulouse Annice









#4: Toulouse Premia









#5: Pessoa


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Beval will be your best bet for quality but I would suggest trying out saddles for fit over the look of what saddle we think might be best. If changeable gullets is what you're looking for then Tekna or Wintec, Thorowgood are brands you will want to look at. The saddles you listed might have some adjustments done but are not interchangeable gullets.


----------

